# Best Mod for an EDC Ultimate 60



## flashlight nut (Sep 24, 2010)

I just purchased an EDC Ultimate 60 on ebay for a great price. I have read quite a few mod stories using this light as a host. What do you guys recommend as the ultimate mod for the Ultimate 60 and from who? I am looking for a good balance of lumens and run time (the most lumens with a respectable run time) and a tint on the warmer side. I am also looking for more throw than flood. 
Thanks in advance for the advise.


----------



## John_Galt (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, changing the emitter won't really change the runtime. Unless its an XR model, you'll get about 20 minutes on maximum.


For throw: Luxeon K2 TFFC. Not the most efficient, but very robust/resistant to heat and they focus very well with the older HDS/Novatac reflectors.

For an all around nice beam, but not "throw 1,000 yards" choose either a SSC P4, or, for more output (and possibly slightly floodier beam) a neutral white XP-G.

There's a guy in the Custom sell sub forum who does "neutral tint modification's". He does good work, from what has been said.


----------



## joema (Sep 24, 2010)

Milkyspit modified my U60 with an SSC P4 emitter which essentially doubled the output, keeping roughly the same beam pattern.

That was about 1 1/2 years ago; there are probably better emitters today. You're right the U60 is a great host for mods. Milkyspit does great work and is nice to deal with.


----------



## Let There be Light (Sep 24, 2010)

Second that about Milkyspit.:twothumbs


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 24, 2010)

Call me crazy, but I would keep it stock. I regret ever having my U60XRGT modded.


----------



## Cuso (Sep 24, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Call me crazy, but I would keep it stock. I regret ever having my U60XR*GT* modded.


Yep wrong move..


----------



## flashlight nut (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for your responses. I have thought about keeping it stock since it is a bit of HDS history and I have recently become a big fan of Henry's lights. I just wanted to try something custom and unique that just can't be bought by the masses, maybe even some gitd o-rings and a trit slotted bezel. A real conversation piece. If I can't get a mod that I am excited about I will probably keep it as is.
I can't believe I am talking this way about a flashlight. lovecpf


----------

